# Preissenkung Hd 4870/4850



## Hans Würstchen (2. März 2009)

Diese Woche werden die Preis der Hd 4870 und der Hd 4850 von Ati gesenkt. 

Die 4870 wird dann 149 $ kosten (ca. 115 Euro)
Und die 4850 wird 129$ kosten. (ca. 99 Euro)


Quelle:http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/pcghx-news/44706-ati-senkt-preise-der-hd4850-hd4870.html


----------



## pampam (2. März 2009)

Zufälle gibts. Heute hab ich einem Freund erst dazu geraten, noch ein bisschen zu, die HD4870 zu kaufen.


----------



## Asoriel (2. März 2009)

wow, das hört sich ja toll an. Wohl noch ein Anzeichen, dass die RV870-Chips in den Startlöchern stehen. Aber die Preise sind ja wirklich der Hammer, besonders die HD4870. Die kostet ja noch die Hälfte.

Toll, dass du noch die Quelle dazugeschrieben hast!


----------



## Klos1 (2. März 2009)

Stimmt

Allerdings kannst du bei Hardware die Umrechnung vergessen. $ und € kannst du da 1:1 rechnen

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a373187.html

Wobei 150 Euro für eine solche Karte top sind.


----------



## Aromat05 (2. März 2009)

mal ne frage ich kenne mich da mit Ati karten nicht so aus ist denn die Hd 4870 Viel besser als ne 8800 GTS?^^


----------



## Klos1 (2. März 2009)

Schon ein gutes Stück ja. Aber es kommt auch darauf an, welche GTS du meinst. Im Vergleich zu einer GTS mit G92-Chip liegen da jetzt auch keine Welten dazwischen.


----------



## Aromat05 (2. März 2009)

aha ja ich hab die mit G92 ^^ als ist das Kein So Grossen Unterschied


----------



## Hans Würstchen (2. März 2009)

Aromat05 schrieb:


> mal ne frage ich kenne mich da mit Ati karten nicht so aus ist denn die Hd 4870 Viel besser als ne 8800 GTS?^^


Die Hd 4870 ist immoment die Spitzenkarte von ATI (abgesehen von der X2). Die 4870 ist mit der gtx 260 auf einem Level. Schlägt die 8800 gts also um längen.


----------



## Max der Orc (2. März 2009)

Cool, aber leider kann ich mir erst Ende 2009 einen neuen PC/Grafikkarte kaufen


----------



## Klos1 (2. März 2009)

http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/hardwar..._call_of_duty_4

Hier kannst du dir selbst ein Bild machen. Wenn du eine 8800 GTS 512 hast, also die mit G92-Chip, dann lohnt sich ein Umstieg in meinen Augen noch nicht. Besser auf den Nachfolger warte.
Eine 8800 GTS 512 hab ich selbst in meinen Zweitrechner und die reicht noch dicke. Im anderen Rechner habe ich eine GTX260. Von daher hab ich einen guten Vergleich. Ich würde eine 8800GTS G92 nicht tauschen.


----------



## Asoriel (2. März 2009)

Nvidia will ja jetzt eh noch ne Reihe G92b-Chips rausbringen, und demnächst die RV870 von Ati. Bis Ende des Jahres geht in dem Bereich noch viel. 2009 wird definitv ein spannendes Jahr, da man den Umstieg auf DDR3 beobachten kann, die RV870 kommen, und Ende des Jahres eventuell sogar schon die ersten 8Core-i7 startbereit sind.
Außerdem wollten die Hersteller versuchen, die Preise für SSDs in den Griff zu bekommen und diese deutlich erschwinglicher zu machen.


----------



## Klos1 (2. März 2009)

Wieso seid ihr eigentlich alle den Glauben verfallen, der RV870 komme demnächst? Habt ihr da Quellen? Soweit ich weiß, kommt der frühstens im Herbst.


----------



## Hans Würstchen (2. März 2009)

Wartet mal die Cebit ab da wird sicher so einiges zu dem Thema gesagt werden.

Ach ja will jemand Karten für die Cebit? Hab noch 7 Stück da.


----------



## Max der Orc (2. März 2009)

Ich find das echt Wahnsinn. Im Preis - Leistungs Verhältnis ist Ati nicht zutoppen. Ich besitze die 8600GT von Nvidia. Wenn ich mal die Benchmarks angucke dann sag ich nur
Scheiße


----------



## Klos1 (2. März 2009)

Hab selbst eine und keine Zeit um hinzufahren

Was die Grakas betrifft: Soweit ich weiß, wird ATI auf der Cebit lediglich den RV740 vorstellen.


----------



## Max der Orc (2. März 2009)

Was wollt ihr denn dafür?


----------



## Max der Orc (2. März 2009)

??? Sorry habe doppelt gepostet! (-:


----------



## Asoriel (2. März 2009)

hat das nichtmal jemand hier im Forum gesagt? Hmm...Hier hab ich es gelesen, wie zuverlässig die Quelle ist sei mal dahingestellt: Klick


----------



## Max der Orc (2. März 2009)

Kann ich eigentlich mit der Karte kostenlos zur Cebit fahren?


----------



## Hans Würstchen (2. März 2009)

Max schrieb:


> Kann ich eigentlich mit der Karte kostenlos zur Cebit fahren?


Nö


----------



## Max der Orc (2. März 2009)

Klicke hier
aber hier steht das doch oder


----------



## Hans Würstchen (2. März 2009)

Max schrieb:


> Klicke hier
> aber hier steht das doch oder


Gilt nur für den Nahverkehr, sonst würde ich auch hin fahren.


----------



## Asoriel (2. März 2009)

zählt leider nur für Stadt-/S-/U-Bahn. Gleich eben wie bei Fussballspielen zum Beispiel.


----------



## Asoriel (2. März 2009)

edit

sorry, hatte nen Internethänger. Daher Doppelpost mit 17 Minuten Abstand was ich auch noch nie hatte...sorry


----------



## Soramac (2. März 2009)

Bin ja eher so der Nvidia Fan, aber hatte noch nie Probleme mit ATI. Sollte ich mir lieber statt der GTX 260 oder 280 eine HD4870 holen?

Ist es Preisgüngstiger und mit der Leistung vergleichbar oder schlechter?


----------



## Hans Würstchen (2. März 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Bin ja eher so der Nvidia Fan, aber hatte noch nie Probleme mit ATI. Sollte ich mir lieber statt der GTX 260 oder 280 eine HD4870 holen?
> 
> Ist es Preisgüngstiger und mit der Leistung vergleichbar oder schlechter?


Wie viel Geld hast du zur Verfügung?


----------



## Soramac (2. März 2009)

Naja, Geld ist ja net die Sache. Nur falls ich mein PC aufrüsten wollte, würde mir eine neue Grafikkarte kaufen, da dachte ich an die GTX 260 oder 280 aber HD4870 ist doch mit der Leistung vergleichbar zu GTX260


----------



## Hans Würstchen (2. März 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Naja, Geld ist ja net die Sache. Nur falls ich mein PC aufrüsten wollte, würde mir eine neue Grafikkarte kaufen, da dachte ich an die GTX 260 oder 280 aber HD4870 ist doch mit der Leistung vergleichbar zu GTX260


Wenn Geld keine Rolle spielt hol dir 2 oder 3 Hd 4870. Brauchst halt nur ein passendes Mb und einen Cpu der das mitmacht.


----------



## minimitmit (2. März 2009)

hm .
sinkt dann der preis fuer die 260 (216) / 285 gtx auch?
im april hol ich mir naemlich nen komplett neuen rechner und da wollte ich immo eig die club 3d 260 55nm reinklatschen.
kostet 220 euro im moment.
wir die vll auch auf ca 170-180 fallen?


----------



## Hans Würstchen (2. März 2009)

minimitmit schrieb:


> hm .
> sinkt dann der preis fuer die 260 (216) / 285 gtx auch?
> im april hol ich mir naemlich nen komplett neuen rechner und da wollte ich immo eig die club 3d 260 55nm reinklatschen.
> kostet 220 euro im moment.
> wir die vll auch auf ca 170-180 fallen?


Wird Nvidia wohl machen müssen, um Wettbewerbsfähig zubleiben. Aber die Produktion vom gt200b soll sehr teuer sein.


----------



## minimitmit (2. März 2009)

dann is das wohl ne klare kampfansage von ati 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


vll kann nvidia dann die preise gar net mehr druecken, sind also bei ca 200 vll schon am gewinn / verlust limit.
das waer natuerlich ein super sprung fuer ati.
nvidia soll mir mal schoen bis april nen 285 fuer 250 geben, dann nehm ich eine


----------



## Asoriel (2. März 2009)

Der Preis für die RV770-Chips, also auch für die 4870, sollen diese Woche auf ca. 150&#8364; gedrückt werden! Da heißt es zuschlagen!

Edit: 250&#8364; für die GTX285 kannst du frühestens Q3/Q4 '09 erwarten. Allerspätestens wenn die RV870 da sind bzw NVidia auch die neuen Modelle parat hat. Die GTX285/GTX295 sind ja an sich keine ganz neuen, sonder nur "aufgewärmte" Karten.


----------



## minimitmit (2. März 2009)

oder vll auf nvidias reaktion warten.
weil ne 260 core 216 isn tick schneller ( ok kommt aufs spiel an ) und stromsparender als ne 4870...


----------



## Hans Würstchen (2. März 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Der Preis für die RV770-Chips, also auch für die 4870, sollen diese Woche auf ca. 150€ gedrückt werden! Da heißt es zuschlagen!


Du weisst aber schon das wir darüber die ganze Zeit reden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## minimitmit (2. März 2009)

los ati und nvidia:
drueckt euch die preise gegenseitig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (2. März 2009)

naja, die 4870 ist bei hohen Auflösungen mit AA/AF schneller als die GTX260 55nm.

Edit: Ja, ich weiß, dass es darum geht. Ich hab es auch nicht als neue Nachricht angeprießen, sondern wollte ich vielmehr sagen, dass es ein top Angebot ist.


----------



## Aromat05 (2. März 2009)

minimitmit schrieb:


> los ati und nvidia:
> drueckt euch die preise gegenseitig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Genau das wir schön Absannen können!


----------



## Hans Würstchen (2. März 2009)

Nvidia muss einfach weiter drücken weil sie sonst garkeinen Absatz mehr haben. Ich meine, wer kauft schon eine 260 für ca. 215 euro wenn er eine 4870 für 130-150 kriegt.


----------



## minimitmit (2. März 2009)

ja aber ich hab nen 1240x 1024 bildschirm xD
da bringt mir die hohe aufloesung wenig.
und ich bin kein nvidia fanboi oder sowas, aber die club 3d 260 55nm seiht einfach geiler aus als sone "olle" 4870 im standarddesign.
und die mit 2 kuehlern sind zwar interessant und sehen gut aus, gibts aber net bei hwv *schmoll*


----------



## Aromat05 (2. März 2009)

Es kommt ja nicht aufs aussehen an sonder auf die Leistung!


----------



## Hans Würstchen (2. März 2009)

minimitmit schrieb:


> ja aber ich hab nen 1240x 1024 bildschirm xD
> da bringt mir die hohe aufloesung wenig.
> und ich bin kein nvidia fanboi oder sowas, aber die club 3d 260 55nm seiht einfach geiler aus als sone "olle" 4870 im standarddesign.
> und die mit 2 kuehlern sind zwar interessant und sehen gut aus, gibts aber net bei hwv *schmoll*


Bei 8x AF zieht die Hd 4870 schon vorbei.


----------



## Asoriel (2. März 2009)

willst du ernsthaft behaupten, du siehst (selbst mit riesen-Fenster) wie die Grafikkarte UNTEN aussieht wenn sie eingebaut ist?


----------



## minimitmit (2. März 2009)

OF:
sind eig 4870 mit dual-lüftern iwann mal bei HWV erhaetlich?


----------



## Asoriel (2. März 2009)

keine Ahnung, da musst du dort anrufen. Die ist aber laut. Da ist die HIS IceQ4+ besser. Wenn, dann würde ich eh zu der greifen.


----------



## Hans Würstchen (2. März 2009)

minimitmit schrieb:


> OF:
> sind eig 4870 mit dual-lüftern iwann mal bei HWV erhaetlich?


Nö, Hwv handelt halt viel Firmen leider nicht. Ist mit der hässlichen Webseite das Problem an Hwv.


----------



## minimitmit (2. März 2009)

ja die iceq 4 is  auch schoen blau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


allerdings ist hwv wieder mal zu daemlich, die ins sortiment aufzunehmen.



http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php..._y/0/act/search

die wuerde ich dann nehmen.
aber kb bis mitternacht aufzubleiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (2. März 2009)

dann steh halt morgen ein bischen früher auf. Gilt ja von 24:00 bis 6:00


----------



## minimitmit (2. März 2009)

naja mal gucken , wie sich die preise bis dahin entwickeln.
wenn die 4870 jetztz net 160 euro , und die 260 216 200 kostet, nehm ich trotzdem die 260 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


passt einfach mehr zum blau und ich vertrau auf nvidia, da ich noe nie ati grakas hatte, und mit nvidia immer klargekommen bin.


----------



## Asoriel (2. März 2009)

naja gut, aber sag mal, hast du ein Fenster mit nem Spiegel der unten drin liegt oder warum legst du auf das Design soviel Wert?


----------



## minimitmit (2. März 2009)

ich wll halt was passendes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


du kaufst dir ja auch net in auto in schwarz mit pinkem spoiler ( uebertrieben gesagt).
mal schauen mal schauen sag ich nur.
ich shcaff mir eh nur alle 3 jahre nen neuen pc an ( wenns hochkommt).
da muss es auch optisch stimmen .


----------



## Asoriel (2. März 2009)

klar, das versteh ich schon, nur wunder ich mich ein wenig, wann man die Unterseite der Karte zu Gesicht bekommt, evtl. könntest du mich da aufklären. Oder geht es dir dabei mehr darum, dass du einfach für dich selbst weißt, dass es passt? Das will ich nicht ins lächerliche ziehen, das kenn ich genau so auch von mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## minimitmit (2. März 2009)

ja ausserdem muss ich dann net auf pc und graka gleichzeitig warten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und wenn ich mal schrauben muss, dann seh ich direkt: die glaenzt doch schoen xD


----------



## Asoriel (2. März 2009)

ah okay, jetzt bin ich zufrieden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dann bin ich also nicht der einzige, der so nen "Tick" hat.


----------



## Klos1 (2. März 2009)

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a390404.html

kauf die! Die rockt

Und bei Hardwareversand.de kauft man eh nicht. Nootbooksbilliger.de ist viel cooler


----------



## Asoriel (2. März 2009)

ist die von mir erwähnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wohl der beste Lüfterhersteller für ATI-Karten.


----------



## Klos1 (2. März 2009)

Das ist der mit Abstand beste Lüfter aller ATI-Karten, sehe ich genauso. Hab von der schon eine 4850 verbaut und muss sagen, der Lüfter ist super. Außerdem sieht sie geil aus und hat 1 GB Ram.
Bei der Karte ist es wirklich fast eine Sünde, daß man sie mit dem Kühler nach unten einbauen muss.


----------



## DanB (2. März 2009)

Mal ne Frage zwischendurch, woran sieht man welchen Chip-Satz die Grafikkarte hat?
Unter DxDiag steht nichts.



DanB


----------



## Falathrim (3. März 2009)

Die IceQ ist ja mal urgeil! Die erste HD4870 die mich vom Design her so überzeugt dass ich sie vielen GTX260 vorziehen würde...die passt dann auch ins Antec 1200 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hans Würstchen (3. März 2009)

So und nun gibts auch ne neue highend graka von ATI:
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,677656/A...afikkarte/News/


----------



## minimitmit (3. März 2009)

wieviel schneller soll das ding denn als ne 260 216 sein?
preis steht da ja was von 199-250 us dollar. werden das dann ca 180-230 euro sein ( akktuelle 4870er preise)?
dann hol ich mir naemlich die neue und berichte euch davon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (3. März 2009)

CeBit ftw.
Es kann derzeit nur spekuliert werden


----------



## Klos1 (3. März 2009)

Wieviel schneller als eine GTX260 216 soll die schon sein? Das ist die allergleiche Architektur mit etwas erhöhten Taktraten. Also einfach nur ein kleiner Refresh. Allein die Namesgebung lässt erahnen, daß der Refresh nur minimal schneller ist. Ich würde mal zwischen 5- max. 10% schätzen, gegenüber der normalen ATI4870. Übertaktete Modelle gibt es ja jetzt auch schon und da kommt auch nicht viel dabei rum.

Von daher würde ich trotzdem die alte 4870 für 150&#8364; nehmen, sollte die neue bei ca. 220 Euro liegen. An der Taktschraube kann man auch selbst ein bisschen drehen.


----------



## minimitmit (3. März 2009)

dann nehm ich die 4870 ( dual edit oder iceq 4(<- gefaellt mir vom design aber net)), wenn die gtx 260 auch nich viel mehr im preis faellt...


----------



## Klos1 (3. März 2009)

Dualedition hatte ich bereits die Palit bei mir im Rechner. Der Lüfter war der letzte Dreck und im Gegensatz zum Standardlüfter deutlich lauter.


----------



## minimitmit (3. März 2009)

....
dann wirds halt ne gtx 260^^
die 4870 mit einem luefter sehen echt "mies" aus.


----------

